# Bachmann Engine



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I bought one of these engines off of ebay and it runs, but it makes a "clicking" noise and seems to be binding somwhere in the gearing.

I think it's in the trucks. Can they be repaired of do i need to replace them?

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, a "clicking sound" could be a lot of things. You probably need to get it running up on blocks and localize the sound.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea, I think I'm going to take it apart tonight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll need pictures.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a few N scales to go through. A click could be a broken gear. It should be visible from the bottom. The gear boxes are open in N scale. They are neat and each half is isolated and weighted You may have to change out the whole motor, they are all wheel drive. I will eventually get to it. That and changing N scale couplers are on my list.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We'll need pictures.


You got it!

i took it apart tonight and that truck was filled with some nasty grease and a big hairball!

































It is definately this truck that's binding. 
The gears are worn, but not missing teeth. it's still binding...........


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

*gettting late..but I think i found the problem*









Can you see the problem?


Now if I can find the sprocket........


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Split gears...I like Bachmann, but their nickname "Botchmann" is well earned....

BTW...that's one of their later DD40Xs...definitely not the one pictured. Interesting to see that, even in a completely redesigned mech, they still leave room for those blasted nylon gears...


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Split gears...I like Bachmann, but their nickname "Botchmann" is well earned....
> 
> BTW...that's one of their later DD40Xs...definitely not the one pictured. Interesting to see that, even in a completely redesigned mech, they still leave room for those blasted nylon gears...


You win the prize (to be awarded at a later date )
I knew it was an older one, now I need to find the gears.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote from Bob (shaygetz),


> Split gears...I like Bachmann, but their nickname "Botchmann" is well earned....


Very funny .

Here is a sad story. The year is 1983. On a fine Saturday a father took his two sons to a HS where they could see a beautiful model train layout. The father looked at his two boys and saw their eyes wide with wonder as they looked at the trains circle around the layout. After a bit, he took them to the shelves, and told them they could each choose a locomotive as their own. The oldest son chose an Athearn, Union Pacific, GP 38, Blue Box. The railings needed assembling. The second son chose a Bachmann steamer with the coal tender attached. The father tried to guide the second son to another choice, but the boy stayed firm.
All three went home, went upstairs to the new layout, and took their locomotives out of their respective boxes to try them out. The older boy went first, as he nearly always did. He put his Athearn Blue Box diesel on the rails and quickly turned the throttle of the MRC Tech II very high making it impossible to see how it ran at low speeds. It made a loud noise, raced forward and has been running ever since. It's never been oiled and it still runs. Later that first day the father tried that Blue Boxer at slow speeds and it was pretty good.
Next the younger boy got his turn. He put the Bachmann on the rails, got on the throttle and the steamer jerked, jerked again, and finally started like the little train that could. Unfortunately a few weeks later it couldn't. With the throttle full on it made a hopeful noise but it wouldn't budge. 
Now twenty-five years later son number one has two children and is still interested in trains. Son number two has three children and is barely aware that his father still has trains. He's moved on.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh forgot. By the way Scott I wish you luck with your locomotive. I'm sure Bachmann has improved since those prehistoric days.

I will say though that I have three modern Atlas locomotives. They all run well, and run a slow speeds. One is much quieter than the other two, a wonderful feature, but all three get the job done. 

PS I have no shares in Atlas, nor do I have relatives at the company .


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

juststartingout said:


> You win the prize (to be awarded at a later date )
> I knew it was an older one, now I need to find the gears.




Northwest Short Line has a replacement gear set...great news until you see the price...sigh...

Russells story just emphasizes what us old fogies have been screamin' manufacturers over the years---QUALITY low end power makes for a long term customer. Athearn always did that without fail. Those Bachmann steamers were well detailed and great to look at but, more often then not, the gears were cracking even as they sat on the store shelf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I must have good luck with getting good examples of Bachman products, can't complain about anything I own from them and that collection is growing fast.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could try superglue for a temporary fix.  Long term you clearly need the gears. What does Bachmann say about replacement parts?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Russel ... I like the story above. It's amazing how a few moments in one's life from years ago can significantly pave the way to lifelong interests, passions, careers, etc.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Northwest Short Line has a replacement gear set...great news until you see the price...sigh...


WOW, you aren't kidding! 80 bucks for 1 truck.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You could try superglue for a temporary fix.  Long term you clearly need the gears. What does Bachmann say about replacement parts?


Bachmann has an online parts store but my loco is not listed. I was told I need to email the service dept.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, before I'd pay $80 for a couple of plastic gears, I'd email them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Russel nailed it!!
I have never had good luck with bachmann long term! I have 2 engines and they both have there week points.
My old BB loco's can take some major use with out any ill side effects!
Ive had 2 motors for my one bachmann and I have a full set of gears for my other Just to make sure that I have them later because I'm sure I will need them too!
juststartingout, 
Sadly enough this seams to be the on going problem with bachmann.
As far as the gears being glued together, It's about a million to 1 shot that you could get it to work.
Nylon is really only repairable with a nylon based epoxy because nylon flexes nothing else will work. 
I have tried for years to find a very low viscosity(water like)epoxy and there are none available for nylon. 
Most plastics you can "Melt together" with lacquer, acetone, mek, or other solvent, But nylon was engineered to withstand all of those chemicals so that does not work.
The epoxy you can get to repair such a gear is available but is so thick that you would have to cut out a section of the gear, epoxy it together, then machine it back down way too much work!
You might be able to find a machine shop that will mill you the gears for cheaper that NWSL will sell them, But thats a long shot!
I wish you the best of luck trying to get the gears from bachmann but my past experience is not been the best with them!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I realize it's a long shot, but I don't know of any nylon repair adhesives.

Another idea is to look for a junker engine with the same power truck... Just make sure it doesn't have the same broken gear!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Another idea is to look for a junker engine with the same power truck... Just make sure it doesn't have the same broken gear!


When I bought my N scale DD40X, it was as a pair---I now have one to cannibalize over the years to keep the other running...not much different than real roads in similar situations.


The really sad part about the whole thing is that it is well documented thru their history and it is a relatively easy fix---stop casting the gears and machine them from solid stock. It's just not that hard---and---they have a parts market to go on forever just in old locos.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm sure machining the gears is a lot more expensive. When I started in aerospace, we were building cockpit instrumentation. All of it was analog and we had some amazing geartrains! I still have one of the more complex instruments I worked on, the gear train is something to behold! There are five different pointers and drums all servo controlled using stepping motors and some serious gear trains. All of the loops incorporate positive feedback, so the resolvers and pots that supply that add to the fun. It's a very busy place in back of the dial!  We machined all the gears, many using Delrin or similar materials, most were brass or stainless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I'm sure machining the gears is a lot more expensive.


Heh, the other side of the hobby shop story, little Johhny's dad listens to someone tell him how big a pile of dung the cheap stuff is, sees the prices of the "good stuff" and little Johhny never even gets the first engine and becomes a politician


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Best thing about this forum is that everyone gets an education on trains in one way or another! I've learned a lot over the last few months.
Once you've run a cheap engine and then switch over to a good one you'll never go back! I learned a long time ago that a good engine is the most important part of the hobby!:thumbsup:
Life is too short to by cheap stuff!!!
Why would anyone just cheap out and not get their kids the best they can?? I've never bought cheap stuff for my kid or myself. My son has the same if not better rolling stock then I do. 
I bought my son a $480 engine just for the heck of it. He just really wanted it, he was 8 at the time. 
My son went to the hobby store with me all the time and he always had a say in what we got for the railroad. We had so much fun doing it!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I must be the luckyiest person in the world when it come to bachmann. about 1/3 of my fleet is Bachmann and they all work like champs with no problems. I have the treaded engines that get the axle problems and have had no problems with mine forever. I did burn out a decoder in my DCC equiped sd40-2 but that was my fault not the trains. Contacted Bachmann and after seeing how much a new decoder was i decided just to get a new sound decoder for it and take the plunge. I did however get a new motor, and a manual for their five amp booster and it came promptly after they recieved my payment and was very well packaged. So I must be the luckiest one. I also own all of the little fery first steamers like the DeWitt Clinton and the John Bull and they all run without and problem as well. 

P.S. I think Bachmann loves me.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> I must be the luckyiest person in the world when it come to bachmann. about 1/3 of my fleet is Bachmann and they all work like champs with no problems...


I prefer people slam Bachmann, then I can keep getting steals on their stuff and chuckle all the way to the bank:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Why would anyone just cheap out and not get their kids the best they can??


Probably because smart parents know better than to play that game when it's not neccessary to raise a decent human being who can voice an opinion with being arrogant and insulting?


----------



## fatalxsunrider43 (Mar 6, 2011)

When I read that you heard clicking, I was going to say split gears, sure enough. I had the same problem on a Bachmann Plus F7B Unit. See if North West Short Line still has 
replacement gears for these, good luck !

fatalxsunrider43


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

quote from Kretinus


> Heh, the other side of the hobby shop story, little Johhny's dad listens to someone tell him how big a pile of dung the cheap stuff is, sees the prices of the "good stuff" and little Johhny never even gets the first engine and becomes a politician


This is true. It's a real possibility. Who knows how things will work out? Who knows what causes what? Phew, that's enough philosophy from me today. My head's beginning to spin .

I wanted to keep the hobby shop story short but now I'll flush it out a bit.

The two boys became adults in their own right. The father was amazed to see that neither boy was like him. They became their own selves. To this day the father continues to watch their lives unfold: education, marriage, divorce, lost jobs, new jobs, evolving perspectives on what it's all about, and the father looks on and says very little. Their lives are the best 'TV programs' he's ever seen. It's interactive and so he participates a bit. Through the apparent good and the apparent bad, it's all interesting to him.
As to the Bachmann steam locomotive, it's the only one that ever entered the house. Not very scientific; one bad apple and he never returned to the tree. He's been tempted a few times because there are a lot of apples and some of them look so nice .
So some years back after the boys had left, the daughter left too. She left a few times until it was for real. One day the father realized that he was a bit more relaxed about money. His wife suggested they buy something and he said sure. Surprised at himself he thought about it and realised what had happened, the mortgage was paid for, and the children were gone and out of school. Budgeting was easier. He went to the hobby shop and got a top of the line Atlas locomotive. The details were outstanding, and the paint finish was beyond reproach. He put it on the rails and was amazed at how quietly and smoothly it ran. He still liked his old Blue Box locomotives but couldn't believe how noisy they were, and was surprised that he'd never noticed before. 

Cheers


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Very interesting read here guys! Excellent! Thank You!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

kretinus said:


> Probably because smart parents know better than to play that game when it's not neccessary to raise a decent human being who can voice an opinion with being arrogant and insulting?


How does me wanting to make sure my kids have the best that I can provide for them make me a NON


> decent human being who can voice an opinion with being arrogant and insulting?


kretinus,
Why do you feel that you need to attack me for having an opinion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

If you're that far gone that you don't think the manner in which you voiced your "opinion" was both arrogant and insulting to good and decent parents who would most definitely disgree with it, then sorry, can't help ya.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys, we're a team here. We all like trains. And the nice thing about model trains is, ... what's the worst that can happen? Most of us are not professional writers, or public talkers and so what we write and say isn't always picture perfect. So let's put the guys away, go into the saloon and have a few drinks . I'm thirsty and I'd like you all to join me. I hate drinking alone. Drinks are on me. Oh and did I tell you about this Bachmann locomotive .... :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Cheers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kretinus and Sean -- I'm going to caution you both to keep it civil and respectful here, please. Let's not go down a bad road again.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Russel,

I enjoy your philosophical sidebars ... you have an eloquent way with words, and clearly a poignant reflection upon the joys (and tribulations) of fatherhood.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Russell said:


> Hey guys, we're a team here. We all like trains. And the nice thing about model trains is, ... what's the worst that can happen? Most of us are not professional writers, or public talkers and so what we write and say isn't always picture perfect. So let's put the guys away, go into the saloon and have a few drinks . I'm thirsty and I'd like you all to join me. I hate drinking alone. Drinks are on me. Oh and did I tell you about this Bachmann locomotive .... :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Cheers.


Russell, I am not a big Drinker but, I will join you my friend.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a medium sized drinker myself, the big ones are over 300 pounds!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

juststartingout, My sincerest apologies for the Hijack! 
Back to the point at hand! Have you tried to get a junk one on Ebay to rob parts from?? That engine is a rare beast and it would be a shame for it to sit on the shelf. I was looking threw my small stash of N parts and I dont think I have gears to fix it, but maybe someone else does!
Russell,
I'm up for it! it's 5 oclock somewhere!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> juststartingout, My sincerest apologies for the Hijack!
> Back to the point at hand! Have you tried to get a junk one on Ebay to rob parts from?? That engine is a rare beast and it would be a shame for it to sit on the shelf. I was looking threw my small stash of N parts and I dont think I have gears to fix it, but maybe someone else does!
> Russell,
> I'm up for it! it's 5 oclock somewhere!


Well, Bachmann responded and I quote "we no longer carry parts for the DD40AX. Please send your unit in for service".
I responded by asking "if you no longer carry parts for my loco, how are you going to service it?"

No response.

I took the gears out of one truck and disconnected the motor. Runs smooth, but I don't know how long running 1 motor.

And, for those of you who sent my son well wishes, THANK YOU!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

juststartingout said:


> Well, Bachmann responded and I quote "we no longer carry parts for the DD40AX. Please send your unit in for service".
> I responded by asking "if you no longer carry parts for my loco, how are you going to service it?"
> 
> No response.
> ...


Those gears look very similar to almost all other bachmann gears. Maybe you could find a cheap engine off of ebay and just scrap the engine for the gear parts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Those gears look very similar to almost all other bachmann gears. Maybe you could find a cheap engine off of ebay and just scrap the engine for the gear parts.


See post #20, I suggested that.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Good for you on the repairs Scott. It must feel good to see it running smoothly along the rails. I would imagine that without steep grades and without too many cars to pull that it will do fine.


----------

